# Best way to clean the 4 ring badge.



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

The area around the badge is a bit grubby so whats the best way to clean?


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I have just used some wax: clean and apply wax in all the nook-n-cranny areas does not really have to dry but can be and use a 100% cotton clean cloth. I have used a flathead screw (with cloth over edge of flathead) driver to get those small areas.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi i just use a metal polish ? Brasso or something similar. Brasso is so underrated, use it on all plastics IE your pod for removing swirl marks etc , and don't forget your mobile phone for removing light scratches !!! 8)


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

A cotton bud dipped in a little detergent works well.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I use an old soft tooth brush and dip it into my bucket of Meguiar's Gold Class car wash. If you do it regularly there is no build up of ingrained dirt.

Joe


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of the cotton bud technique. Or you could just have it off.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Brazilian is best.
steve


----------

